# Conseil d'achat pour un Hackintosh en mini-itx



## superseb (29 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
j'aimerais avoir vos conseils pour la création d'un hackintosh en mini-itx

j'ai ce boitier :  Barrow FBWNL-01 (un élégant boitier en édition limité en bois)

mais j'ai des doutes sur le reste du matériel à choisir :


la carte mère :
Gigabyte Z490 I Aorus Ultra ?
ASUS ROG Strix Z490-I Gaming ?
(ou est-ce qu'il y a d'autres recommandations plus efficaces ?)


quelle carte graphique ?
quelle marque de barrette mémoire ?
quels disques durs en m.2 ?
quel ventillateur ?
quelle processeur choisir entre les 9ème génération et les 10ème !?
quelle alimentation opter ?
quelle carte wifi - bluetooth ?

merci pour vos précieux conseils.


----------

